# Unable to take photos off Passport Blackberry cell phone



## shoogleguy (Mar 18, 2006)

Try as we might we can't seem to grab the pictures off the Blackberry phone. (Passport Model)
Have installed Blackberry link but it still doesn't see the phone/folders.
We have another phone which finds the phone and files but this one, no dice.
Tried this phone (identical) plugged into the computer that sees the picture files on the other phone but BBLink doesn't see this phone there either.


----------

